# Run an executable using an applet?



## Ophidian (Jul 14, 2001)

I have been trying to see if there is a way to run an executable file from an applet and use inputted info from the applet as information for the exe. Someone has a program that takes info from a prompt and asked me to look into creating an applet so the interface would be a bit more user friendly and it could possibly be run right from a web site. Is it possible to somehow pipe the user input from the applet to run the program (which does various calculations and normally outputs a file of the results)? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Ophidian,

I've found out an example on this site http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0014.html
There is a description of the Java.lang.Runtime class on this site http://tns-www.lcs.mit.edu/manuals/java-api-1.1beta2/api/java.lang.Runtime.html


----------



## Ophidian (Jul 14, 2001)

Thanks Chicon!


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Ophidian said:


> Thanks Chicon!


You are welcome !


----------

